# Moots Snoots (with ti trailer) expedition bike for sale.



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

When it comes to one-of-a-kind bikes, there may never be another as unique and function-specific as this one.

Way back when I first started dreaming about riding to the South Pole, I knew that any old off-the-shelf bike wasn't going to do the job the way I wanted it done. *I knew that I needed the bike to be light and durable beyond question, but I also knew that it needed to carry all of my gear and fuel in a simple and easy to access manner.

Brad Bingham and I had several conversations about the end product before he put pencil to graph paper and started sketching this bike out.

Salient details include:

-Liquid storage in both fork legs, downtube, and the entirety of the trailer.
-Custom titanium front and rear racks.
-5 bottle cage placements, none interfering with the ability to run a full frame bag.
-150mm spacing with on-center built wheels. *All three wheels can be run in every position on the bike.
-All wheels use DT Swiss 440 hubs, DT Swiss butted spokes, and DT Prolock alloy nips. *Surly Marge Lite rims on the bike, Remolino rim on the trailer.
-Brass valves on each fork leg, one near the bottom bracket, and two on the trailer for decanting whatever liquid you happen to be storing. *Basic input and outflow hardware that can be found at most any hardware.
-Titanium tubing used in frame, fork, bars, seatpost, racks, and trailer to keep the overall package as light and comfortable as possible. *Silky smooth ride as a result--even with tires run at high pressures.

As far as sizing, it fits like a 'stock' Moots 18" frame, and the geo #'s match up across the board.



1 x 11 drivetrain. *30t ring with 10-42 cassette. *Twist shifter. *Entire drivetrain (shifter, cassette, chain, derailleur, ring) is brand spanking new.



Easily fits 29" x 2.4's front, rear, and on the trailer. *Happy to build you a second 'set' of wheels for this purpose.



Front wheel with single cog can be swapped into the rear wheel position as a failsafe, in the event that the rear hub, cassette, or shifting system fail. *Trailer wheel can also be moved to front or rear of the bike. *Handy.



Custom Moots ti risers.



Integrated seat binder bolt, and some gorgeous welds.



BB cluster, with frame fuel port at top right.



Ti Moots post in 27.2 x long. *Comfy.



Fork legs are held together by an off-the-shelf Marzocchi DH crown. *Roughly 1" of adjustment (sliding the legs up/down in the crown) means you can fine-tune ride characteristics by tweaking the head angle and BB height.

Note fuel input at top, outflow at bottom, and King ti bottle cage in the middle.



Hayes Prime Comp brakes--simple, powerful, dependable. *Also brand new--just installed (with ti hardware) and bled.



BB junction from non-drive side. *Phil Wood bottom bracket is brand new, just installed.



12 x 150mm Maxle's hold all 3 wheels in place. *Bombproof, simple.



King headset on the frame, gorgeous welds too.





OK--need storage? *Brad built these gossamer light but super stiff racks for both ends of the bike.



4 simple (and easily found/replaced if needed) bolts hold each rack to the bike.







Need yet more storage?

Sure.



It's been a few years since I measured, but IIRC the trailer holds roughly 200oz of fuel. *I stored white gas in it, but it could easily be cleaned and repurposed to hold _____. *Use your imagination.



One potential customer wanted to use it to tour the Canning Stock Route, and planned to use the liquid storage to hold water to get him from well to well. *Smart.



Another potential customer planned to fill it with whiskey and drag it around RAGBRAI. *His prerogative.





Two cages on the trailer for _____.



A few examples of the fabrication and weldery that Brad puts into everything he touches.*









I'm selling this bike as I simply have no need to haul what it can, and I don't need extra expedition bikes around!

Interested? *But have questions/reservations?

I started this thread shortly after I started riding this bike. *In it you'll find most questions and answers that have ever been asked about it.

Price for the whole package is $8600. *

That assumes local pickup. *I'll ship if you insist, but expect roughly $300 including insurance.

Please--no lowball offers.
​


----------



## lextek (Mar 24, 2004)

Amazing


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

Price dropped to $8600.


----------



## Gritter (Dec 21, 2010)

I love your rig, all of it. Wish I had an extra $8600 laying around.


----------

